# Kindle Displaying Wrong Time



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

My Kindle is 4 hours behind my time zone. I first noticed this on Saturday when it was 10 hours behind my time zone. Each day since then, I've tried syncing it to see if the time would reset, but it hasn't worked. The only time it helped was when it reduced the amount of time it was off from 10 hours to 4 hours. 

Any other ideas to fix it?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you in the US?


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes. I'm in the eastern time zone.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Try resetting it. Assuming it is a K2, hold the slider for 30-40 seconds until the Kindle reboots. Then turn on WhisperNet and see if it helps.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

It didn&#039;t work. I forgot to mention that I have the screensaver hack on it. Could that be causing the problem and should I remove it before calling Amazon? I don&#039;t understand why it&#039;s not fixing with the sync. I&#039;d pre-ordered a book and it came through on my wireless just fine without me having to do anything.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The screensaver hack will not affect the time on your Kindle. I have the hack on mine, the time is correct.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

If you have a K2i, you may want to try changing the Whispernet service provider. Scroll down to Prazzie's post in this thread - it worked for me.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

That worked! Thanks! It was set to AT&T and when I changed it to the recommended setting of finding the best network, the time went to the right time.


----------



## KBisGr8 (Jan 13, 2009)

My Kindle was also displaying the wrong time. I contacted (via email) customer service to find out how to change the time and they said that the time is set through the Whispernet and that they cannot assure its accuracy. I KNEW someone on KB would have a better answer and an explanation of how to change the time! Thanks!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Same thing with my KDXG. It's 4 hours behind from the moment I got it. I tried whyspernet, syncing, plugging in. I'll try out your link. Thanks In Advance!


----------

